# The Enigma of Amigara Fault



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2011)

Somebody showed it to be a while ago (like a year or more), and I finally was reminded of the name and able to find it online again tonight.

That shit's creepy, man.  I don't mean normal fantasy manga creepy, I mean like... horror story creepy.  It builds itself well.

Then again most Gyo things are fucking creepy...


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 25, 2011)

You should read all his other stuff too while you're at it. :3


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd like to sleep tonight, you know.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 25, 2011)

...and suddenly my inability to sleep makes sense.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2011)

Goddamnit I'm reading it anyways.  At least, I found the one about the fish.

vfsjhsgk


----------



## mameks (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow this is weird. *reads*
Another seriously fucking creepy manga by this guy's Uzumaki.
Seriously weird.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah I'm in chapter 10 of Uzumaki right now.

*whiiiine* ._.


----------



## mameks (Sep 25, 2011)

Teehee :3

So. Many. Spirals.

Kinda like a deranged version of TTGL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But no seriously, Uzumaki's the most disturbing thing I've ever read.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2011)

Now I'm all freaked.


----------



## Jolan (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, Hey, Rydian.
DDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## mameks (Sep 25, 2011)

DDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
*wriggles*


----------



## Midna (Sep 26, 2011)

I read a plot summary on wikipedia and I  feel creeped out. Why would you subject yourself to this?


----------



## Raiser (Sep 26, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> I read a plot summary on wikipedia and I  feel creeped out. Why would you subject yourself to this?


Same here.
Obviously the actual manga-form stories would be more 'creepy', but I'm extremely hesitant to read them after reading the summaries...

But since we're on the topic of creepy, I'm-now-weirded-out stories, here's something to read:
Don't be scared.

Sound on and dark room, please.


----------



## mameks (Sep 26, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet fucking Jesus that was the most terrifying thing I've done in a while ;O;


----------

